# Alternative to Hotspot Shield.



## tothx

Lately ive been using Hotspot Shield in order to use hulu and pandora from Europe. This worked because Hotspot Shield changed my outwards IP to an American one.

Unfortunantly, Hotspot Shield is limited to 10 GB of usage per month, so I need an alternative. Wouldnt mind paying for it as long as I get something good in return. Would really appriciate any help on this problem.

PS: I couldnt figure out what forum was the appropriate one to post in. So I used the closest I could get, feel free to move this thread to the right forum though.


----------



## coalman

I am having the exact same issue. Please let me know if you solve it and I will do the same


----------



## Cellus

Creating a secure VPN connection is nothing special.

For instance you could use Hamachi.

Hamachi is a free alternative for the more traditional VPN, which by default encrypts your connection and establishes a tunnel using mutual authentication. This will allow you to set up a VPN tunnel from, let's say, your laptop which is hotspotting to your home desktop.


----------



## coalman

Thanks Cellus. Will check Hamachi out. In the meantime, I signed up for Witopia personal VPN service for $40 / year. Has solved the issue but am keen to see if Hamachi works as well.


----------



## Weston_W

Currently, I attend a school that is frequent in technology uses. As a matter of fact, we usually have out our laptops all the time.

However, I bring my own laptop and TRY to use Hotspot shield to get by the web filter (Websense). It works for the Mac Users in our school, yet DOES NOT work for any of the Windows Vista users. It fails to establish a connection.

Should I get rid of the program and find an alternative? Does Hamachi produce the same effect as to getting past Websense or any other web filters?


----------



## mon3y

you can try this. i use a paid vpn service, but its private but here is a free public program that might be able to help. 

http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/


----------



## Weston_W

Thank you for the suggestion. I will try it out later today.


----------

